# BABY PICTURES!!! :D Meet Eriza and Igel's babies!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

ISH BEBBIES!!!  Meet Eriza-- born on Cinco de Mayo! She is my new baby-- she's unrelated to any of my hedgies, I'm hoping to add her to my breeding program  She's a reverse pinto, we'll see how she colors up as she grows!










These are my male (Igel)'s babies with a split-face reverse pinto female... I am like seventy five per cent sure that the lighter baby will be a chocolate chip, her grandpa is one and she's started to color up in little polka dots  But who knows, maybe she'll end up a dark-eyed white color!










I'm a little bit in love with all of them  I was so excited, I had to share!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaaawwww.....sigh....*faint*


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

yay yay yay! Cute!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so adorable


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

So cutie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

AAahhhh So cute!!


----------

